

Worldwide water quality app hits the web - vmarsy
http://www.esa.int/Our_Activities/Observing_the_Earth/Copernicus/Worldwide_water_quality_app_hits_the_web

======
vmarsy
Link to the app itself: [http://eoapp.eomap.com/](http://eoapp.eomap.com/)

